# Best LCD Density



## Deklin (Jan 22, 2012)

*LCD Density Settings*​
*What is your favorite LCD Density Setting*

1324747.96%1421010.20%1551212.24%1602121.43%Other88.16%


----------



## Deklin (Jan 22, 2012)

I've been playing with various LCD Densities, the best I've found so far is 155. Everything seems to look very proper with this one.

If you are using LCD Density Changer PRO (or on pro) after changing it, you can't reset it again. Just install EZ File explorer and edit the build.props file to manually change it to whatever you want after. Keep in mind if you change it to 155, some market apps won't let you install. I believe you can use LCD Density Changer pro to fix this but i've not tried yet.


----------



## Deklin (Jan 22, 2012)

Unfortunately LCD Density Changer PRO reboots during the sanity check when trying the Perm mod fix.


----------



## dharani1234 (Aug 20, 2011)

I like 142 better ...


----------



## Deklin (Jan 22, 2012)

Any market issues with 142?


----------



## dharani1234 (Aug 20, 2011)

I use this http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15568-rel-market-fix-dpi-compatibility/ and I do not have any (almost) problems ( was not able to install flash with 132/142 dpi )......


----------



## osaeed (Oct 11, 2011)

Deklin said:


> I've been playing with various LCD Densities, the best I've found so far is 155. Everything seems to look very proper with this one.
> 
> If you are using LCD Density Changer PRO (or on pro) after changing it, you can't reset it again. Just install EZ File explorer and edit the build.props file to manually change it to whatever you want after. Keep in mind if you change it to 155, some market apps won't let you install. I believe you can use LCD Density Changer pro to fix this but i've not tried yet.


can you re-edit this thread and turn it into a poll? maybe we can see which number is the best..


----------



## dharani1234 (Aug 20, 2011)

osaeed said:


> can you re-edit this thread and turn it into a poll? maybe we can see which number is the best..


I think it will just be a matter of preference .... I felt 132 was too tiny while reading mails and other stuff ....


----------



## Deklin (Jan 22, 2012)

I also felt 132 was too tiny. Also important that DPI != PPI. Touchpad is natively 132PPI.


----------



## Syxx (Jan 20, 2012)

160 looks perfect.


----------



## simollie (Oct 19, 2011)

132 looked nice but it's hard to keep things in place on home screens. I mean, when I try to move a widget it sometimes just fly off the screen to a location that's apparently legit in Android's mind (I can see it in the screen preview when I scroll between screens) but otherwise not accessible to me.

160 has similar issue but not nearly as bad since only one raw and one column seems not accessible. I put nova launcher on and set screen to 9x9 and that works beautifully. I wonder if 132 would work better with nova launcher as well.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

132 DPI with Nova Launcher 8x9 grid is perfect for me.

P.S. Nova Launcher Beta 13 fully utilizes the whole screen. Really recommend that.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Please add to the OP or poll what the default recommended DPI is from dalingrin.


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

He stated twice 160. It's in the cm9 thread.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Light (Jan 22, 2012)

i actually like 160, less crap on the screen, bigger icons. guess i'm one of the few though...


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

ever notice how you have one extra app "block" on the width when in portrait mode vs landscape. changine to 150 looks great in landscape, but is offset in portraite mode.

going to give 155 a try today, hope to keep my home screen centered and the same number of apps in both.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Dr. Light said:


> i actually like 160, less crap on the screen, bigger icons. guess i'm one of the few though...


nope, just bothered me that i lost my right most icons when i switched to landscape on the home screens....dropping it down a little should fix that and keep your large icons. (which i love as well)


----------



## xdviper (Oct 13, 2011)

149 looks perfect for me. thats what the transformer uses anyway.


----------



## flar (Jan 21, 2012)

Can you change your vote after placing it?

For now I'm sticking with 160 as I like the size of fonts and things (I had trouble reading emails at 132) and also the Roboto font renders the time nicer than at 132 or even the 149 that I tried. I never tried 142, though. But, the icons take more space at 160 than I really would want. I am running ADWLauncher Pro, though, which both has a different default icon spacing at 160 than Trebuchet, but it also allows me to tweak the number of icon rows/columns so I'll play with that and see if I can get decent icon spacing with the larger font sizes. One thing, ADW lets me place icons closer together, but then they overlap so I am really placing them on every other row that it gives me, so reducing the number of icon rows may be the solution for me - just enough icon rows that I can use every row with no overlap.

Otherwise I may try 155 and see how that looks. But, for now, I'm sticking with 160 as I actually like the way it looks most of the time - the Market compatibility is a nice side benefit...


----------



## jimbob (Nov 24, 2011)

Got mine at 120 with nova launcher fits perfic and market comes back


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

132... its what the tablet was designed for, everything higher makes it look like one of those cheap plastic Chinese tablets with their 7/10" 800x480 resolution screens.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

milski65 said:


> He stated twice 160. It's in the cm9 thread.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


It's just useful for a specific thread like this to consolidate all information.


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

120


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

asif9t9 said:


> It's just useful for a specific thread like this to consolidate all information.


I agree. I think it's hit or miss with the tp. Some no issues, some with some, some with many. Just be aware it can possibly cause issues and have a way out of it if it causes problems.


----------



## kas (Jun 29, 2011)

I went with 142. I like 132 but the text was not sharp enough.


----------



## SFT (Oct 17, 2011)

Changing my DPI from 160 breaks my Gmail app. Any fix?


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

I tried 132 and didn't like it because I lost the ability to move through homescreens and appdrawer by tapping on the left and right side and also it added area on the screen that I couldn't get to. Anyone recommended one that's lower then 160 and still keeps the side tap ability? Maybe I'll try nova I just don't want to redo my homescreen cuz I put all my apps in folders took forever.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

I went to wikipedia and there it said DPI or PPI = diagonal pixel / diagonal dimension.
For our touchpad
diagonal pixel = sqrt(sqr(1024)+sqr(768)) = 1280
diagonal dimension = 9.7
DPI = 1280 / 9.7 = 132
Therefore even dalingrin stated that he would use 132 if there's no market issue.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Dpi=/=ppi tho, 132 gives all sorts of graphical issues like stuff falling off the screen and losing margins. dal actually said 160 afaik

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> Dpi=/=ppi tho, 132 gives all sorts of graphical issues like stuff falling off the screen and losing margins. dal actually said 160 afaik
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


No. He has stated on Twitter 132 is what we would be using if it didn't break the market.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Nburnes said:


> No. He has stated on Twitter 132 is what we would be using if it didn't break the market.


So why not wait for Dalingrin to fix the screen size. He has said to leave it at 160 for now. You guys are in too big a hurry to change something that will get better with time and patience.


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

I like 132 but notification icons all switch to mdpi versions and app drawer icons in launcherpro look awful so I'll have to stick with 160.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

Soapinmouth said:


> Dpi=/=ppi tho, 132 gives all sorts of graphical issues like stuff falling off the screen and losing margins. dal actually said 160 afaik
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


True that 132 is causing issue with the default launcher. So I am using 132 with Nova Launcher Beta 13 grid 8 x 9 which works perfectly.


----------



## washere (Sep 26, 2011)

Not on the list and not too small and trouble free in market: 120 for true HD specially with NovaLauncher Grid set at 10x10.


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

Just found the font size setting in the display options. Setting it to huge counters the small text issue with 120.

Edit - ugh, app notification icons switched to mdpi versions at 120 too. Guess I'll be sticking to 160.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

DreamScar said:


> Just found the font size setting in the display options. Setting it to huge counters the small text issue with 120.
> 
> Edit - ugh, app notification icons switched to mdpi versions at 120 too. Guess I'll be sticking to 160.


what do you mean?
pics or gtfo?
lol

srsly i wan't to know what you're talking about.


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

About the font size or about the notification icons?


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

DreamScar said:


> About the font size or about the notification icons?


the icons
lmk


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

I just noticed that notification icons reverted to their mdpi versions whenever i used a dpi other than 160.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

DreamScar said:


> I just noticed that notification icons reverted to their mdpi versions whenever i used a dpi other than 160.


can you show us screen shots of the 2?
thanks

I'm just trying to see what you're seeing


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

Ive already gotten rid of Launcherpro in favor or ADW EX so i cant show youbthe drawer icon difference, bit here is a side by side of two notification icons (Plume and Spark 360). Most hdpi icons are pretty uniform gray with a transparent background, while a lot of apps havwnt updated their mdpi icons in ages so a lot of them have varying backgrounds. They are also lower quality and look very blurry, especially on a larger screen.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

I C now. I never noticed that because I don't use any of the apps you mentioned. lol
thanks


----------

